# Tiger Sur Power Book G4 ?



## mar2006 (21 Février 2007)

Bonjour, je suis l'heureuse propriétaire d'un power book g4 portable, dont voici 
ci dessous la fiche technique : 

Informations matérielles:

  Modèle dordinateur:	PowerBook5,2
  Type de processeur:	PowerPC G4  (1.1)
  Nombre de processeurs:	1
  Vitesse du processeur:	1.25 GHz
  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur):	512 Ko
  Mémoire:	512 Mo
  Vitesse du bus:	167 MHz
  Version ROM de démarrage:	4.71f1


Bref / je n'y connais pas grand chose / je suis actuellement sous Mac OS 10.3 et
j'aimerais savoir si j'ai la possibilité de tout réinstaller sous le dernier système 
d'exploitation (je l'ai là) / panther ou tiger je ne sais plus.

Est ce possible ?

Je travaille principalement avec les logiciels 
Photoshop et illustrator CS / dream / flash / indesign / quark etc...(je suis graphiste)

Est ce que tout ça va rouler ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## mar2006 (21 Février 2007)

j'ai une autre et dernière question, je voudrais rajouter de la mémoire vive sur 
mon mac (1 giga), à l'aide des infos ci dessus / pourriez vous me dire quelles
barrettes acheter / et combien ça coute ?

Je pense qu'il me faut 2x 512 / mais les gars de la fnac sont incultes / pourriez 
vous m'éclairer sur le modèle précis à me procurer ?

merci d'avance !


----------



## xanadu (21 Février 2007)

mar2006 a dit:


> j'ai une autre et derni&#232;re question, je voudrais rajouter de la m&#233;moire vive sur
> mon mac (1 giga), &#224; l'aide des infos ci dessus / pourriez vous me dire quelles
> barrettes acheter / et combien &#231;a coute ?
> 
> ...


Bonjour
OS 10.3 = Panther
OS 10.4 = Tiger
Tu peux installer le 10.4 (pour plus de d&#233;tails:voir sujet sur le forum: comment bien installer et proprement un syst&#232;me)
Pour les types de m&#233;moires voir ici ainsi que les sites commerciaux.
Je dirais que ta machine est bien pour le genre de travail que tu cites(avec en plus une barrette de m&#233;moire pour le confort) 
@ suivre avec d'autres sp&#233;cialistes dans la mati&#232;re


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2007)

> j'aimerais savoir si j'ai la possibilité de tout réinstaller sous le dernier système
> d'exploitation (je l'ai là) / panther ou tiger je ne sais plus.
> 
> Est ce possible ?


 
Oui, c'est tiger actuellement v 10.4.8. version 10.4.9 imminente.



> Je travaille principalement avec les logiciels
> Photoshop et illustrator CS / dream / flash / indesign / quark etc...(je suis graphiste)
> 
> Est ce que tout ça va rouler ?


 
Oui avec une bonne dose de mémoire suplémentaire( jusqu'à 2 giga sur ta machine. à vérifier). il y a un sujet la dessus en tete de post (encyclopedie mémoire portable). va y faire un tour.


----------



## mrbacoffe (21 Février 2007)

Tiens, voilà qques infos pour tes barettes memoires :

http://www.offtek.fr/product.php?ma...&subcat=1&model=PowerBook G4 1.25Ghz (15-Inch)

ou

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/1803/memoire-512-mo-sodimm-ddr-pc-2700.html


Après, il faut voir comment tu peux les changer, s'il n'y a pas trop à demonter ou bien.

En tout cas voilà le materiel qu'il te faudra.

tcho


----------



## melaure (21 Février 2007)

Il est assez simple d'installer une barettes, juste quelques vis en dessous.

Par contre quitte à mettre une deuxième barette (tu dois déjà avoir une 512), prend une 1 Go. Ca te fera 1,5 Go ce qui est très raisonnable pour ton utilisation.

Tiger tournera bien ainsi que tes applis.


----------



## mar2006 (22 Février 2007)

merci pour vos réponses ! 
j'avais peur de ne pas pouvoir aller plus loin avec ma machine / et surtout pas de sioux
pour en racheter une autre !

à bientôt


----------



## badvallu (22 Février 2007)

Si tu veux vraiment avoir du confort. 2 barrettes de 1go pour avoir 2Go serait l'idéal, surtout vu les logiciels que tu utilises.

Un logiciel pratique pour avoir des infos sur tous les macs ou tous les systèmes:
http://www.mactracker.ca/


----------



## mrbacoffe (22 Février 2007)

Heu achete une 1go, je suis pas sur.

Je pense franchement que d'office tu as 2x256Mo de ram, il n'y a que 2 slots disponible.

Il est rare d'acheter un ordi avec d'office une barette de 512Mo et un slot libre, enfin je pense.

donc oui, à toi de faire ton petit calcul, mais 1Go de ram (2x512Mo), c'est dejà super, perso, je suis sur un Ibook G4 1,2ghz et 768Mo de Ram et ca marche nickel avec TIGER 10.4.8...


Alors bon, voilou les voyous


----------



## melaure (22 Février 2007)

mrbacoffe a dit:


> Heu achete une 1go, je suis pas sur.
> 
> Je pense franchement que d'office tu as 2x256Mo de ram, il n'y a que 2 slots disponible.
> 
> Il est rare d'acheter un ordi avec d'office une barette de 512Mo et un slot libre, enfin je pense.



Mon PowerBook G4 était livré avec une seule barrette de 512 Mo. J'ai ajouté 1 Go ensuite


----------



## mar2006 (24 Février 2007)

effectivement si ton ibook peut rouler avec tiger / je n'ai pas de soucis à me faire / 

merci à tous


----------



## nadon (25 Février 2007)

si tu vas sur le site 
http://www.osxfacile.com/
tu auras plein d'info sur divers trucs


----------

